# New Danish Frigates



## Lineman (11 Jul 2006)

Not sure if this is the spot for it and did not find it in a search
http://www.navalhistory.dk/English/NavyNews/2006/0622_PatrolShips.htm


----------



## Kirkhill (11 Jul 2006)

Nice catch Lineman - 

Some interesting stuff there - like 6300 tonne vessels with APARS, Mk 41 VLS, 5" Gun, 1x EH101 and only a crew of 100, the same as their Absalon Command and Support Vessels - all 5 (3 patrol + 2 Cmd & Spt) to have room for up to 69 passengers.

The other interesting item is the choice of vessel for the LCPs for the Cmd & Spt vessels 
http://www.navalhistory.dk/English/TheShips/Classes/LCP_Class(2004).htm - apparently copies of the Swedish Stridsbats.

In fact their entire mix of vessels looks interesting - including a couple of chartered RoRos of 17,000 GT and 2400 lane-meters with crews of 12.

Fascinating in light of some of the discussions that have been had on this site.


----------



## -dikweed- (11 Jul 2006)

In an ideal world, that design would be a spiffy Northern Patrol Vessel if we decided we wanted combat capability- everything the Danes build is ice-resistant!

Heh....thats if they would sell us the design.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (11 Jul 2006)

> The total cost of the three new patrol ship will be in the surrounding of 4,7 billion Danish kroners (around US$ 800 millions), which include 435 million dkr. already spend on the pre planning, and the balance amount of 4,2 billions to be accepted by the Finance Committee.
> 
> The price tag does not include the future aquiring of long range air defense missiles  etc. This descission wil most likely be included in the upcoming Defense Agreement after 2010.



That seems very inexpensive for such a platform....


Matthew.   ???


----------



## GAP (11 Jul 2006)

Cdn Blackshirt said:
			
		

> That seems very inexpensive for such a platform....
> Matthew.   ???



Not by the time we Canadianize it!!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (11 Jul 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Not by the time we Canadianize it!!



not much to do to Canadianize it considering it sounds like everything is containerized.


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (11 Jul 2006)

GAP said:
			
		

> Not by the time we Canadianize it!!



What, about $1.2 billion per ship for French labels?


Matthew.   ;D


----------



## Torlyn (11 Jul 2006)

Cdn Blackshirt said:
			
		

> That seems very inexpensive for such a platform....



Does this include a service contract with it, or is it the non-warranty  version?

T


----------



## GAP (11 Jul 2006)

Is there a "Canadian" version or something we have bought/considering that is equal?


----------



## Sub_Guy (11 Jul 2006)

I wonder if seamanship/cleaning stations were an issue when they were looking at crew size..........

We would be better off with something like this to rip around in.


----------

